# Where is the best place to part out a Versa?



## atikovi (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a 2012 and 2013 sedan that I've used to rebuild a 3rd car. Where is the best place to list the parts? Craigslist, Facebook, Ebay, forums, etc.?


----------



## 2016 Versa (Sep 24, 2019)

Probably get more traffic on eBay but, there is a charge for using their service. Forums are also good because people who visit the forum are usually owners of that specific type vehicle. Craigslist/Facebook is likely only going to get local traffic. I know when I look for items on Craigslist/Facebook I only check local listings.


----------



## atikovi (Oct 3, 2006)

OK, made over 50 Ebay listing the last few days. See how it goes.


----------



## lucas602 (Nov 9, 2020)

How did this work out for you? I am looking at doing some of the same


----------



## atikovi (Oct 3, 2006)

Slow. Sold some nickel and dime parts but nothing major like doors, bumper, hood, seats, etc.


----------



## lucas602 (Nov 9, 2020)

I stripped an old Mercedes diesel engine down once and sold the bits and was surprised.


----------

